# Magoffin



## Magoffin (Dec 21, 2019)

Hello I’m new headed for divorce I think


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello... sorry to hear you are having marital problems. What's going on?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

You will get plenty of help here when you post your story (ages of you both, children, etc. and what are the primary issues....)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

Take your time, you are amongst friends, here.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Magoffin said:


> Hello I’m new headed for divorce I think


*Welcome to the TAM Family! You'll have the potential to make many friends here!

We are here to try to help you out with good, common sense advice!*


----------

